# Return back to Australia



## Nasw (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello,
I am an Australian citizen and software developer working overseas since last 5yrs plus.Now i am planning to return back to Australia.I am applying for jobs but not able to get any interviews,it is already 3-4months.Please do suggest if anyone is having some option.

Thanks.


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Nasw,

There are a number of issues you might be having. This could include:

1. Resume and cover letter presentation
2. Competing against people who have more experience in a specialist area
3. Many places are experiencing a downturn
4. Some companies prefer to interview and see people in person

One possible option is if you know some people working in the field that could assist you, word of mouth to get a start.

Hope this helps.


Regards


John


----------

